# الثايرستور



## ENG_ASHRAF (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف المرفق يشرح طريقة عمل الثايرستور وبعض التطبيقات الخاصة به


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (12 سبتمبر 2008)

والملف التالي يبن كيفية أشعال الثايرستور


----------



## السعيد ابراهيم (27 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو الاطلاع على بعض دوائر ats
ولكم كثير الشكر


----------



## القبطان علي (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا.................ووفقك الله


----------



## HARANKASH (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير...............


----------



## كرعان (16 مايو 2011)

i am so unable to extend my thanks for this great work


----------



## احمد ابراهيم زغارى (10 فبراير 2015)

اشكركم على المجهود والى مزيد من التقدم نشكركم


----------



## شادي الزغرين (16 فبراير 2015)

يسلموااا الايادي


----------

